# Flip Flop Trunk Kit



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Here is some thing on ebay thats makes your trunk "Flip Flop"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1870500641

Its pretty cool if you show off your car, or if youre clumsy and always hit your head on the door when youre putting something in the trunk. With this, its out of your way. Im thinking about it, cause I have a stereo and it would add to the "effect" of the stereo looking cool  

Do you guys think this is hard to do?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

IMHO, GAY!... i mean.. creative.. but.. im sure it will get played out, besides, i'd rather have my trunk open sideways or somethign


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

And I would like to press a button and the trunk dissappears into the bottom of the car, MONEY!! I dont have money man. Plus, I would be one of the first (if not the first) to have it on a 200sx, that would be sweet. I guess it is kinda useless (or "gay") but it is creative. 

I was thinking, you probably dont even need that kit. Just unscrew the bolts that connect the beam to the door, and just get some kinda hinges from home depot or something and put them on.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i've already done this. it only takes about 20minuets to do this. you don't need a kit, all you need is 2 hinges and sone screws. i loked it for a week then i put the trunk back to normal.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This has been around for a while now. It's an easy mod - just some hinges will do the trick. This belongs to a former member of NW Nismo (sorry about the quality) :


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

My dad just told me what crap this would be. Hes saying, when I only put the Hinge on it, when the trunk is closed, you would be able to pick the rear up(closest to the window) since there would only be the hinge holding it, and not the two very secured and tight bolts. 

Im thinking hes sorta right, you wouldnt be able to pick it up, but it would rattle? and maybe lift up a little?

Is there any truth to this? Or would it be just like normal?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *IMHO, GAY!... *


Why do you say that?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

cuz, it looks taky`1`


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *My dad just told me what crap this would be. Hes saying, when I only put the Hinge on it, when the trunk is closed, you would be able to pick the rear up(closest to the window) since there would only be the hinge holding it, and not the two very secured and tight bolts.
> 
> Im thinking hes sorta right, you wouldnt be able to pick it up, but it would rattle? and maybe lift up a little?
> 
> Is there any truth to this? Or would it be just like normal? *


 you can rig up a pin for that the trunk will be used like normal but show time take out the pins(1 each hinge area) and then it will "flip flop"


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *cuz, it looks taky`1` *


This, coming from someone with a GT-R badge on a _Sentra_... Do what you like, and if you don't like it, click the back button.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*LOOK At the stereo in that 200....*

No rattles and no complaints with that mod..... I made a cross brace fot the hinges and it also keeps it from wableing.... I am surprised that jarreeds car hasnt had more recognition on the boards.... That is another one of my babies..... i love my work. AHHHHH YeaHHHH.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Here are some pictures of the set-up.
If that stuff makes sense to anyone, maybe we could get a more detailed description of the process.


































oh, and the pics were sent to me by the user "SentraFi" if I am not mistaken.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I think it looks cool I thought about doing it myself


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it is kind of cool, but it is getting a little common.


Jarreds car would get more love if he were an active part of the Sentra/200SX community. It is a really nice car...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

acctually I was wanting to do the flip flop hood thing does anyone know how or has anyone done it?


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *acctually I was wanting to do the flip flop hood thing does anyone know how or has anyone done it?  *


i got the instructions on how to install the flip flop trunk. email me at [email protected] and i will reply with attachment. peace y'all


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

flip flop hood?? do you mean like.. opening front ways??


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Boromir said:


> *i got the instructions on how to install the flip flop trunk. email me at [email protected] and i will reply with attachment. peace y'all *


hey thanks for sending me that!
hope you didn't pay for it;-)
do you have it done?


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *acctually I was wanting to do the flip flop hood thing does anyone know how or has anyone done it?  *




i just did it a few days ago... all you need is 2 hinges to replace the 4 bolts on the trunk door... my hinges are starting to bend though... i need to find a better way to mount it... not to mention i'm getting some rattling when my subs kick in... try to follow the pictures seva posted... i don't know... i'll check back i about a week with the results...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *flip flop hood?? do you mean like.. opening front ways?? *


it acctually has the same effect as the trunk thing it flips up and covers the windshield hard to explaine but let me see if I find a picture of it I'll post it up


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> * Plus, I would be one of the first (if not the first) to have it on a 200sx, *


 ^
^
^
^
that comment was really weird to me considering the first picture you posted was a 200sx with the mod


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

saw it maybe about 4 years ago on a 200sx


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YO once sumting goes on Ebay than U know its going to get or already is played.....

This is pretty old--Id come up with sumthing diff. to do but I dont have any system to show off anymore so......oh well


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

Seva said:


> *hey thanks for sending me that!
> hope you didn't pay for it;-)
> do you have it done? *


a friend gave it to me, i had it on for a while. and i installed a spolier too (not that dumb ninja spolier that you see on civics)
then my trunk started leaking, everytime it rains, i get a wet trunk. car smells now lol. so i put the trunk back to normal. your welcome seva.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

I CANNOT EXPRESS IT ENOUGH. i got the kit off ebay and im pissed. i got it a couple of weeks ago and i refused to put it on. all it is a few screws and a a couple hinges, and a few eye screws to keep in line. you can go to a hardware store and get the stuff, aand spend 10 bucks. its rediculas and it rattles a little. DONT GET ONE. oh and as said before it will become popular enough to make yu sick


----------



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

anyone know size of hinges or latches or screws that's all i was wondering and someone mentioned their trunk getting wet does that always happen? I'd like to try it out tho... thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I believe that the hinges are 4" long by 1" wide. Make sure you get flush mount bolts. You are gonna need to counter sink the hinges to allow the bolts to rest flush with the hinges. Here is a pic of my trunk. 








You are gonna have to brace the two pillars. Just measure the space between the pillars and cut a brace and bolt it up.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh yea and i forgott to add. The same day i did the instalation, I got rid of it. It just was too much hassle, and it rattled like a mofo when my subs hit. Leaking shouldnt accour, since you arent changing the location of the trunk. But just the way it opens.


----------



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks I guess the only way to find out is to try I don't have a system yet so im hoping it won't rattle too much i havent seen it at all.....yet


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

ive had it, its not that great, give it 3 outta 10


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

still looking for instructions on the flip flop hood thing


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
To stop the rattlying lay a strip of weatherproofing liner, or rubber, or foam along the edge of the trunk opening so that the trunk will 'squish' a little when closed. Now no more rattling, and you have an airtight trunk (relatively, not counting the sides or floor).

Seth


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

two things.. one... WHY THE HELL WOULD ANYONE PAY FOR THAT ON EBAY.. not realizing of what it is.. in fact.. they even tell you what it is in some of the auctions.. and two.. good idea sethwas.... i was thinking to do that before i read your part of the thread.. great minds think alike bro.. lol Travis


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I have a pic of my car up with the trunk flip, click my cardomain link in my sig. The only problem with this mod is if its done improperly your trunk will leak like a seive. I need to replace my hinged and modify them a little bit to make the trunk seal down completely, as it is right now i have to tape up my trunk when i go through the car wash or bad weather rolls through.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

btw the flip flop hood is signifigantly more difficult to do. it requires welding cross members to your hood and installing the hinges halfway through the supports. basically its like this:


_________________________
=========oo============\

..........................^------- welded to the hood from this point on
................^------ hinge
......^------ unwelded here.


_ <-- hood
= <-- cross member
oo <--- hinge


----------

